# Lampe picture and stats in Poland tournament



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

Lampe scored 11 and pulled down 10 nrebounds in his first game. Check out the attached picture, could it be Lampe dunking the ball?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Woooo.. And Lakers fans wanted Lampe more than Cook.. Hah!


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Lampe is a better prospect than Cook*

Hey Laker dude

I really think Lampe will be a better player than Cook, not a better athlete. He certainly played better than Cook in the summer leagues and he just turned 18, dude . I don't think Cook made any summer league all tournment teams as Lampe did in Utah. We'll just have to wait and see....:argue:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hard to tell if he is dunking*

But looks like he can just flip it in and he is still carrying a player on top of his head.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who cares if he can dunk? As long as he puts the ball in the basket from anywhere on the floor like he has been doing, I think everyone should be proud to have the guy as he will be a big asset to the future of the Knicks.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Lampe is going to be a really good player in the league.

Um, news flash to Laker guy, Lampe had a GREAT summer league. He is barely 18. He has mad talent. Cook would have gone in the 2nd round also if the Lakers hadn't taken him. Cook will never be a factor in the NBA. Cook will probably not get resigned when his rookie deal is over, anywhere. Your 2nd rounder Walton may even play better ball. Lampe would have been a high mid first rounder if not for his contract issue. Clue McFly!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

We worry if he can dunk, to know if he can get it above the rim. I have noticed around the basket, he rushes those little layups obviously worried about getting his sht blocked. In the NBA, you know we have some high risers, if he keeps taken it to the rim the way he does with layups, he's going to get plastered everytime. Those jump hooks are nice, but he still has to take it strong to te hole. Makes no sense to be 7ft. and have 6'6" guys throwing your **** the other way...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Woooo.. And Lakers fans wanted Lampe more than Cook.. Hah!



Yeah cook is really making a name for himself in the summer league, getting owned by nick collison and such.



BTW: Is there any significant matchups that Lampe will face in this tournament, nba prospects and such ?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Cook in Summer League!*

Team Rank this summer in ()

*Brian Cook:*
Points Per Game: 13.6, 95 (3rd)
Assists Per Game: 2.1, 15 (4th)
Rebounds Per Game: 7.3, 51 (1st)
Field Goal %: .526, 41-78 (3rd)
Free Throw %: .733, 11-15 (4th)
3-Point %: .222, 2-9 (6th)
Blocks Per Game: 1.0, 7 (1st)
Steals Per Game: .3, 2 (8th)

Look you can say all you want about Lampe being better and so forth but until I see him play I have saw nothing. Why I said what I did is because big deal he scored 11 and pulled down 10 board.. Wow.. :laugh: .. For now I wont say who will be better in the NBA until they play a game. Lampe will most likely get more playing team as he's on the Knicks whereas Cook is on the Lakers.. Oh and btw he already is signed until 2008 at least. And no I'm not Really lookin much into how he played in the SPL. He looked fantastic and pleased Lakers fans. Oh as if Collison put up better numbers. From what I heard they were similiar and Nick was way above Cook in the draft.. :laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Cook in Summer League!*



> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Team Rank this summer in ()
> 
> *Brian Cook:*
> ...



Those stats are definetly worth posting they support your position well. 

Maybe you should do a little research on Lampe he has been outstanding. Also, when I say Nick Collison owned I mean when they played against each other. Sweetney same thing. Who gives a crap about a long contract?? 

As for play time did your wrong also, Lampe probably won't get much as we have Keith Van Iamfreakinloser, and regarding pleasing laker fans, pathetic, you guys get off on people like Devean George and cheap shot, I mean big shot Rob.


----------



## SlavkoVranes (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Cook in Summer League!*



> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Team Rank this summer in ()
> 
> *Brian Cook:*
> ...



Don't diss my boy Lampe you punk. Cook is soft and he's lucky I didn't get the chance to mandhandle him which I will do if he steps into my house during the regular season.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i dont want to toot my own horn, but i told you'se so.

i was abused by alot of knicks fans when i promoted Lampe. He is going to be a great compliment to the knicks especially at the PF/SF position.

Sweetney will be long forgotten in time. Hes a bench player, good role player not 9th pick material. Knicks are just damn lucky Lampe fell so low. Lampe and a healthy Mcdyess, are their starters at positions up front.

If the draft were today, the knicks would pick Lampe at 9th if he were available. Not sweetney


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

my thoughts on the new york draft


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not dissing Lampe by any means at all. I was just wondering why the Lakers fans wanted Lampe at first. Maybe Lampe will be a better player than Cook but once LA gets a dose of Cook they are gonna like himI know it. He can shot, pass, good handles and so on. Just saying he should fit in good on the Lakers when he gets to play.

And I wont diss Lampe until I see him play. Until then.. good luck (with what i dont know). I cant diss the Knicks either as Frank Williams is on the team. 

BTW, what are your thoughts on his Summer play this year? :grinning:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

We can now sleep better..here is, finally proof , that Lampe can slam it down in style:


----------



## shelken (Aug 8, 2003)

Lampe was really dominating in the tournament, although the Polish team lost 2 vital games ( vs Russia and Serbia-Montenegro) becouse all the players were selfish and our coach is an old dumb donkey.

Lampe played like a star. He took all the shots he could get. Sometimes too many,but he had a carte blanche form our coach. Physically, he loked like a man comparing to all those boys playing there. He showed tons of talent, and was playing mostly on the center spot. 

But check the stats : ag. Serbia - 23 points 10 boards ( against well known Kosta Perovic of Partizan Beograde ) 
ag. Russia : 25 points, 18 boards ( Dimitry Sokolov, now in NCAA , was a star there ) and ag. Slovakia : 29 points , 14 boards.

Quite a nice tournament, huh ? 

About his play - well, he used his size ( about 10 free throws/game ) . He have a really flashy shot, a thing that you will not expect from a 7-footer. Really Dirk Nowitzki comparasitions are close ( tiny fact - Nowitzki, written in a polish type - Nowicki , is a common polish name, so Dirk might have some polish origins ) 

Few days after , he went to a camp to another Polish city, so friend of mine had a chance to look closer at him. He said that they've made some measurements : he's a true 7-0 , and he weights around 255. He is really muscled as for a 18 year boy. 


Another player you should focus on i s Wojciech Barycz - a 6-10 forward/center who have all-around skills ( 3-pt rande is there ) and is a great banger. Alrerady signed with an italian champ - Benneton Treviso

huh, that's all, greetings form Poland, and I hope I've made few mistakes


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shelken</b>!
> Lampe was really dominating in the tournament, although the Polish team lost 2 vital games ( vs Russia and Serbia-Montenegro) becouse all the players were selfish and our coach is an old dumb donkey.
> 
> Lampe played like a star. He took all the shots he could get. Sometimes too many,but he had a carte blanche form our coach. Physically, he loked like a man comparing to all those boys playing there. He showed tons of talent, and was playing mostly on the center spot.
> ...





How did he look against Kosta, did they ever match up in the paint a few times? Also can you post what his percenages were for that game?


----------



## shelken (Aug 8, 2003)

All the stats & few comments in english you'll find there : 
Official site of the tournament


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Who cares if he can dunk? As long as he puts the ball in the basket from anywhere on the floor like he has been doing, I think everyone should be proud to have the guy as he will be a big asset to the future of the Knicks.


Exactly, very well said.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Early descriptions of Lampe, in his early-mid teens, said he was a good leaper. Since then, he's gained a lot of weight. I wonder how much of his current leaping ability is due to the kind of muscles he's gained and how much of his leaping ability, if any, he can get back with the right kind of work-outs. I mean, he's only 18 and 255-270 is a lot of weight for an 18 year old who doesn't have a Jahidi White body type. It seems that his body has been and will continue to change.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

good observation. I wonder what is the staus of negotiations with Real Madrid? Layden has to know he has a great prsopect in Lampe, he just can't be satisfied with Sweetney alone. In the past month and a half, Lampe has greatly outshone Sweetney. And at only 18 years old, you have to sign this guy for at least 4 years, so that you can re-sign him regardless of the cap. You don't want Lampe to walk away at 21/22 years old and turn into a T-Mac or on Jermaine O'neal both of whom BLEW UP after leaving their ORIGINAL teams. So let's not let that happen here. Who knows what this kid can do down the line...


----------



## Dime Fa Shizzle (Jun 9, 2003)

Lampe is the biggest consolation prize for the knicks. HE had lottery potential..and him slipping this far is beyond me. (contract buy out)..but seriously at least 20 teams are gonna retgret not taking him..


----------

